# AMD64 release on Core 2 Duo (E6700) [SOLVED]

## Ph0eniX

What should I use as the compile flags and is the "nocona" option the right "march" type for it?

Thanks!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Ph0eniX on Fri Apr 27, 2007 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrismcdirty

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx

 *Quote:*   

> 64 bit profile (amd64)
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> What should I use as the compile flags and is the "nocona" option the right "march" type for it?
> 
> Thanks! 

 

it is   :Smile: 

they're working fine on ~x86 & ~amd64 with gcc-4.1*

you shouldn't use too offensive cflags on amd64, since it appears to be more fragile against optimizations then x86

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe" 

should be fine, if you need more add -fomit-frame-pointer, 

don't use -fvisibility-inlines-hidden for cxxflags, it will break lots of stuff

as a rule:

32bit / x86 -> some to heavy optimization possible

64bit / amd64 -> as conservative & safe as possible, otherwise it freaks out   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## viperlin

um.... AMD core2duo.... i think somebodys drunk

----------

## codergeek42

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> um.... AMD core2duo.... i think somebodys drunk

 AMD64 is the name of what is now known as the x86-64 instruction set. Intel reverse-engineered AMD's instruction set when it first was released due to its market gain and added it to their own Core/Core2 and recent Pentium processors, with some tweaking, and the Intel branding of it is called "Intel 64" (previously: EM64T - "Extended Memory 64-bit Technology"). See Wikipedia: X86-64 for more details. 

"AMD64," "Intel 64," and "x86_64" are all pretty much the same thing...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*   um.... AMD core2duo.... i think somebodys drunk AMD64 is the name of what is now known as the x86-64 instruction set. Intel reverse-engineered AMD's instruction set when it first was released due to its market gain and added it to their own Core/Core2 and recent Pentium processors, with some tweaking, and the Intel branding of it is called "Intel 64" (previously: EM64T - "Extended Memory 64-bit Technology"). See Wikipedia: X86-64 for more details. 
> 
> "AMD64," "Intel 64," and "x86_64" are all pretty much the same thing...

 

yeah, except the smaller performance gain on intel64 compared to amd64   :Wink: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *viperlin wrote:*   

>  i think somebodys drunk

 

You perhaps! ...or maybe you just need to get a clue.  If that's the case, just watch and learn - don't respond  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*    i think somebodys drunk 
> 
> You perhaps! ...or maybe you just need to get a clue.  If that's the case, just watch and learn - don't respond 

 

Thanks guys! I'm up and running.

----------

## laidback_01

EDIT:  This is from Conrad's install guide, so many have run these with few issues.

With few issues, here's the flags I'm running:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon64 -msse3 -frename-registers -fweb -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time
> 
> -freorder-blocks -fno-ident -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fmerge-all-constants
> ...

 

I do have to adjust for some packages... I know there is a better way to do this, only I don't know what it is, but for now this is working for me.  I just add packages and adjust flags as needed.

This is /etc/portage/bashrc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # etc/portage/bashrc
> 
> # CG V4
> ...

 

----------

